# Falta arquivo do xfree e do xorg no distifiles, e agora ?

## Kobal

Po os dev do gentoo tão muito devagar, o xfree ainda ta com aquele problema do patch que não existe pra mais de mês, agora o xorg ta com o mesmo problema ele tenta baixar um patch que não existe, o que faço agora ? Nao da pra instalar nenhum do dois 2 mais.

----------

## r3pek

se calhar o problema nao é dos devs mas sim do mirror...

experimenta outro mirror

----------

## Kobal

xorg-x11-6.7.0-patches-1.1.tar.bz2

E esse arquivo ae, nao existe ele em mirror nenhuma ja procurei em uns 9.

----------

## r3pek

olha aki onde ele ta  :Smile: 

http://r3pek.homelinux.org/xorg-x11-6.7.0-patches-1.1.tar.bz2

----------

## humpback

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> xorg-x11-6.7.0-patches-1.1.tar.bz2
> 
> E esse arquivo ae, nao existe ele em mirror nenhuma ja procurei em uns 9.

 

Bem, pode nao estar em nenhum mirror, mas está no site original.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/xorg/xorg-x11/patchsets/6.7.0/xorg-x11-6.7.0-patches-1.1.tar.bz2

e é isto que esta na ebuild.

----------

## Mythos

```
mkdir /etc/portage;echo "x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords;echo "x11-terms/xterm ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords;emerge -C xfree;emerge --update xorg-x11
```

se for preciso adicionar mais alguma cosia masked e só fazer o echo disso para o package.keyword.

tenho o xorg instalado sem problemas e então com a nova versão aumentou-me bastante a performance de aceleração gráfica.

isto dá-te problemas ???

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.gentoo-pt.org/pub/gentoo/ http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-portage"

é o que eu uso como mirror's ...

----------

## Animal-X®

Nossa galera, valeu mesmo pelo arquivo !!!

Procurei ele em uns 10 mirrors e não tinha acaha do em lugar algum, vou usar esses mirrors que vc indicaram aqui para puxar meus pacotes.

O dev.linux até ontem não estava no ar, mas parece que voltou ao normal. Tive que fazer mutreta aqui pra instalar o x.org, acabei deletando o xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 para poder instalar o xorg !!!

Agora vou poder instalar o xorg novo numa boa...

----------

## Kobal

Valeu ae, mais um pacote dessa importancia não pode ficar assim fora dos mirrors.

----------

## haseee

E Quanto Ao Arquivo Do XFree.. Eu Tava Com O Mesmo Problema... Achei Ele Aqui:

https://beber.is-a-geek.org

Só Adicionar Esse Em GENTOO_MIRRORS =P

----------

## Animal-X®

 *haseee wrote:*   

> E Quanto Ao Arquivo Do XFree.. Eu Tava Com O Mesmo Problema... Achei Ele Aqui:
> 
> https://beber.is-a-geek.org
> 
> Só Adicionar Esse Em GENTOO_MIRRORS =P

 

Aqui nem esse e nem o dev.gentoo consigo acessar !!!

----------

## Kobal

Descobri uma forma de acabar com os problemas do xorg, e so ir la no ebuild do  xorg com o nano e editar ele, basta tirar o ~ da frente do x86 como no exemplo abaixo.   :Very Happy: , ele vai dizer que o xterm tb e masked e so fazer o mesmo   :Very Happy:  . Assim ele fica como se fosse um pacote stable.  

KEYWORDS="~x86"  original.

KEYWORDS="x86" editado.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Descobri uma forma de acabar com os problemas do xorg, e so ir la no ebuild do  xorg com o nano e editar ele, basta tirar o ~ da frente do x86 como no exemplo abaixo.  , ele vai dizer que o xterm tb e masked e so fazer o mesmo   . Assim ele fica como se fosse um pacote stable.

 

Cuidado com isso. Depois de um emerge sync será um pacote masked de novo, e se não estiver no package.keywords é desinstalado.

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Descobri uma forma de acabar com os problemas do xorg, e so ir la no ebuild do  xorg com o nano e editar ele, basta tirar o ~ da frente do x86 como no exemplo abaixo.  , ele vai dizer que o xterm tb e masked e so fazer o mesmo   . Assim ele fica como se fosse um pacote stable.  
> 
> KEYWORDS="~x86"  original.
> 
> KEYWORDS="x86" editado.

 

Como o fernandotcl falou: cuidado com isso. Uma solução melhor é criar os arquivos /etc/portage/package.{keywords,mask,unmask} e tratar esse tipo de coisa por lá.

----------

## Vanquirius

Por que não utilizar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" como env var...? Mais rápido.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> Por que não utilizar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" como env var...? Mais rápido.

 

Porque quando não está o sistema todo em ~x86, você tem que manualmente cuidar para que não ocorra o downgrade. O downgrade pode vir num update, se você não usar a opção -U. Algumas operações também podem considerar o pacote não masked como o correto, e reinstalá-lo. Além disso, você pode receber erros de que aquele pacote está masked durante algumas operações, onde as dependências podem ficar bloqueadas. Também, se você usar como variável do ambiente, o pacote será instalado como ~x86, mas nos updates seguintes com a opção -U o pacote a ser instalado será o não masked, a não ser que seja de versão menor que o instalado, o que faz com que o pacote instalado seja apenas uma opção temporária.

Mas não é "errado" usar a variável de ambiente. Só não é o mais seguro e salvo de erros.

----------

## Vanquirius

Ainda acho mais prático que editar a ebuild.  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> Ainda acho mais prático que editar a ebuild. 

 

Não é a ebuild que se edita, é o /etc/portage/package.keywords. E prático realmente é, mas a outra maneira é mais organizada.

----------

